# MeteoCaneças



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2011 às 15:22)

O site de Meteo de Caneças ja se encontra a funcionar.

Uma Davis Vue na periferia de Lisboa, montada a uma altitude de 270 metros.

Podem visitar em : www.meteocanecas.com


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2011 às 15:28)

Mais uma estação Davis 

Importante a altitude para seguir as "cotas" no Inverno.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2011 às 15:43)

E elas surgem como cogumelos


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Ago 2011 às 16:08)

excelente!
Parabéns.
Já te tinha visto no WU. Repara que somos quase vizinhos !!!


----------



## lsalvador (3 Jul 2012 às 17:09)

MeteoCaneças passou a contar com a sua WebCam em tempo real


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2012 às 23:12)

Excelente novidade!

Parabéns! 

Por ser uma estação próxima de lugares que frequento com frequência quando estou em Odivelas, é uma estação que acompanho com muita regularidade.
No inverno até tirei algumas fotografias à estação quando passei na rua onde se encontra.


----------



## zejorge (4 Jul 2012 às 19:07)

Mais uma óptima noticia, no panorama da meteorologia amadora. Parabéns !!!


----------



## lsalvador (2 Out 2014 às 15:41)

Meteocaneças com nova WebCam.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Out 2014 às 15:54)

lsalvador disse:


> Meteocaneças com nova WebCam.



Parabéns pela aquisição da nova WebCam.

Só uma pequena questão, a WebCam é para controlar o trânsito rodoviário ou para ver as nuvens?

Sugestão
Se fosse possível podias apontar a WebCam mais para cima, para conseguirmos ver a formação das nuvens, porque assim só dá para ver o trânsito. E será possível colocares a imagem mais nítida?


----------



## lsalvador (2 Out 2014 às 15:59)

Boas, tens toda a razão, pensava que já estava orientada  Mas ficará em breve


----------



## lsalvador (26 Nov 2014 às 10:55)

Novo domínio que ficará disponível nas próximas horas.

*HTTP://WWW.METEOCANECAS.INFO*


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2014 às 11:47)

lsalvador disse:


> Novo domínio que ficará disponível nas próximas horas.
> 
> *HTTP://WWW.METEOCANECAS.INFO*



Tiveram algum problema com o domínio? Não sei que chegou a ficar disponível. Tenho tentado aceder ao mesmo e nunca consegui.
Boa sorte!


----------



## lsalvador (9 Dez 2014 às 11:57)

Boas, passou a ser http://meteocanecas.info/

Ja esta online, agora vamos ver como acerto os valores


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2014 às 13:47)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas, passou a ser http://meteocanecas.info/
> 
> Ja esta online, agora vamos ver como acerto os valores



Boa!  Admito que senti a falta da estação online nestes últimos tempos, tornou-se algo necessário para mim, pois é a estação mais próxima de mim e trata-se logo de uma Davis 

PS - Foste mesmo o (e)lsalvador


----------



## lsalvador (9 Dez 2014 às 13:49)

Só me falta a webcam


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2014 às 14:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa!  Admito que senti a falta da estação online nestes últimos tempos, tornou-se algo necessário para mim, pois é a estação mais próxima de mim e trata-se logo de uma Davis



Também eu...
Principalmente porque passo bastante tempo ali na zona.

Obrigado lsalvador.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2014 às 10:22)

Um diferença "que faz diferença" desde o anterior site para o actual é que os dados a meio da noite deixam de ser reportados (provavelmente devido ao encerramento do computador). Não haverá uma forma de, assim que se liga o computador, de enviar os dados recolhidos durante a noite?


----------

